# S7 Programm von CPU runter laden



## DjTommyB (10 Oktober 2008)

Hi!

Vor geraumer Zeit hat bei uns ne italienische Firma eine neue Maschine aufgestellt. Nachdem die uns die Programme der S7 gaben, waren die erneut 2-3 mal da um ihre Fehler weg zu coden. Nun haben wir das Problem, dass unser Programm nicht aktuell ist.

Gibts ne Möglichkeit das Programm direkt von der CPU runter zu laden? Hab die Suche schon durchgekaut und nix gefunden. 

Danke Vielmals für die Hilfe 

mfg
Tommy

Achja: CPU: S7 317-2 PN/DP


----------



## Gerhard K (10 Oktober 2008)

Step 7--->ein neus Projekt erstellen--->Zielsystem--->Laden in PG fertig
natürlich muß man eine verbindung zur CPU herstellen


----------



## DjTommyB (10 Oktober 2008)

gehts auch wenn ich in dem Programm das wir haben alle Bausteine lösche und dann runter lade?
natürlich vorher ne org datei erstellen


----------



## Gerhard K (10 Oktober 2008)

ja ist das selbe.wie gesagt.vorher das original sichern.


----------



## MW (10 Oktober 2008)

DjTommyB schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Vor geraumer Zeit hat bei uns ne italienische Firma eine neue Maschine aufgestellt. Nachdem die uns die Programme der S7 gaben, waren die erneut 2-3 mal da um ihre Fehler weg zu coden. Nun haben wir das Problem, dass unser Programm nicht aktuell ist.
> 
> Gibts ne Möglichkeit das Programm direkt von der CPU runter zu laden? Hab die Suche schon durchgekaut und nix gefunden.


 
Am einfachsten wäre es wenn du die CPU online öffnest, also zu aktualisierendes Projekt im Simatic Manager öffnen, dann im Manager den Button "Online" betätigen, danach öffnet sich ein Zweites Fenster wo du die Online Bausteine siehst (vorrausgesetzt die Verbindung zur CPU ist da), dort kopierst du die Unterschiedlichen und fügst sie offline ein.


----------



## DjTommyB (10 Oktober 2008)

Habs folgender Maßen gemacht: Programm geöffnet, Online Modus (2es Fenster), Laden in PG, Bausteine einfach überschrieben (natürlich vorher gesichert )
Hat prima geklappt.

Danke vielmals für die rasche und kompetente Hilfe 

mfg
Tommy


----------



## Ralle (10 Oktober 2008)

Das ist aber unter Umständen nicht so besonders klug. Wenn die italienischen Kollegen Netzwerke eingefügt haben, dann sind nach dem Laden aus dem AG die Kommentare verschoben. Außerdem könnte es nun sein, daß die Marken neu nummeriert worden sind. Ich versuche immer, über "Bausteine vergleichen" den Baustein im Projekt auf der Festplatte dem Online-Baustein anzugleichen. Also netzwerke einfügen, wo neue hinzugekommen sind, deren Inhalt aus dem Online-Baustein in den Baustein im Projekt kopieren, speichern,  erneut vergleichen usw. Das ist zwar mühsamer und dauert etwas, hinterher hat man aber ein Projekt, in welchem nicht zu viele Texte und Marken verwurstet wurden.


----------



## DjTommyB (10 Oktober 2008)

Ist sicher die optimalere Methode.... aber ich hab im vorhinein schon bausteine verglichen und scheinbar wurden ziemlich alle geändert (warum auch immer)

hab ja nicht das ganze Jahrtausend Zeit fg

gugg Foto... und das is nur eine von 9 CPU's ^^

EDIT: ausserdem wurden von den super codern da unten alle Kommentare, Variablen und Symboltabellen auf italienisch geschrieben  also muss ich so oder so alles überarbeiten


----------



## Kai (10 Oktober 2008)

DjTommyB schrieb:


> EDIT: ausserdem wurden von den super codern da unten alle Kommentare, Variablen und Symboltabellen auf italienisch geschrieben  also muss ich so oder so alles überarbeiten


 
Laut Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG hast Du Anspruch auf eine Betriebsanleitung in Deiner Landessprache:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=122707&postcount=6

Der Hersteller der Maschine ist dabei verantwortlich für die Übersetzung der Betriebsanleitung in Deine Landessprache:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=122717&postcount=8

Schaltpläne und SPS-Dokumentationen sind Bestandteil der Betriebsanleitung:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=122789&postcount=12

Du hast also Anspruch auf eine SPS-Dokumentation in Deiner Landessprache. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Solaris (10 Oktober 2008)

Ein dokumentiertes SPS-Programm zählt da bestimmt nicht drunter. Eine Dokumentation der Funktion der SPS ist nicht zwingend erforderlich, die Dokumentationspflicht betrifft die Maschinenfunktionen und nich die Dokumentation von Bit's. Das soll dem Bediener eindeutige Arbeitsanweisungen geben und einen gefahlosen Betrieb ermöglichen. Also wir geben eine deutsche Doku und eine in der jeweiligen Landessprache mit, das SPS-Programm ist außen vor solange der Kunde nichts anderes vertraglich verlangt. Das SPS-Programm sollte natürlich möglichst fehlerfrei laufen, das ist das Recht des Kunden.


----------



## MSB (10 Oktober 2008)

Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das ich laut MR-Richtlinie,
verpflichtet bin, die Softwaredoku überhaupt mitzugeben,
geschweigedenn in irgend einer "exotischen" Sprache.
Das kann ich aus diesem Post von Kai auch irgendwie nicht rauslesen.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das komplette Projekt auch absolut nicht für den Betrieb relevant,
die Zeiten wo man zur Fehlersuche mit dem Laptop anrückt, sollten doch so langsam Passe sein ... ja ich weiß, grau ist alle Theorie 

Das das in der Praxis vertraglich oftmals anders geregelt ist, ist dabei eher zweitrangig.

P.S.
Hat wer von Microsoft schon mal den Quellcode zu Windows gesehen,
ist ja schließlich auch "nur" Software,
durchaus auch mal auf Visu-Rechnern von Maschinen zu finden ...

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## DjTommyB (10 Oktober 2008)

Benutzerhandbücher, Wartungsplane/Anleitungen o.ä. haben wir noch und nöcher, natürlich auch in unserer Landessprache.

Aber Symboltabellen Kommentare usw... haben wir bisher noch nie in unserer Landessprache erhalten und auch ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dies lt. irgendeiner Vorschrift verpflichtend ist. 

Unterschied ist klar wenns vertraglich festgelegt wird, aber nachdem sowas immer mit Mehrkosten verbunden ist, kenne ich wenige "Chefiäten" die dies machen würden, denn wir Programmierer "sind ja eh immer da, haben also auch Zeit das selbst zu machen"....


----------



## Kai (10 Oktober 2008)

MSB schrieb:


> Also ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das ich laut MR-Richtlinie, verpflichtet bin, die Softwaredoku überhaupt mitzugeben,
> geschweigedenn in irgend einer "exotischen" Sprache.
> Das kann ich aus diesem Post von Kai auch irgendwie nicht rauslesen.
> 
> ...


 
Laut einem Urteil des LG Düsseldorf gehört der Quellcode einer Software zur Maschinensteuerung zur Dokumentation, wenn kein Programmpflegevertrag mit dem Hersteller abgeschlossen wurde. 

Ohne den Quellcode kann der Kunde keine Fehler der Software beheben oder eine spätere Anpassungen der Software durchführen.

LG Düsseldorf 11 U 39/96 Quellcode gehört zur Dokumentation

Gruß Kai


----------



## MSB (10 Oktober 2008)

Kai schrieb:


> Laut einem Urteil des LG Düsseldorf gehört der Quellcode einer Software zur Maschinensteuerung zur Dokumentation, wenn kein Programmpflegevertrag mit dem Hersteller abgeschlossen wurde.
> 
> Ohne den Quellcode kann der Kunde keine Fehler der Software beheben oder eine spätere Anpassungen der Software durchführen.
> 
> ...



Ich verwende täglich unmengen an Software, bewusst oder unbewusst,
z.B. mein Auto,
könnte mich aber nicht erinnern, das da ne CD mit den div. Quellcodes der diversesten Steuergeräte dabei war,
laut Maschinendef. dürfte das ja auch eine "Maschine" sein.

Was ich eigentlich damit sagen will, es kommt wohl sehr auf die Vertragsgestaltung an,
eine prinzipielle Vorschrift dazu sehe ich auch in diesem Fall nicht.

Da hier die Vertragliche Gestaltung mehr eine Dienstleistung war, "erstelle mir eine Software",
hat der AG in dem Fall wohl ein Recht auf die Software.
Wenn  du jetzt allerdings aus meinem Produktprogramm eine Maschine kaufst,
hast du auch kein prinzipielles Recht auf die Software.

Interessant auch das hier:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=115987&postcount=9

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## vladi (10 Oktober 2008)

*Code*

@Kai: die haben gar kein Quelcode bekommen, dann ist es klar..
Sonst, wenn nicht gesondert vereinbart, kann dich keiner zwingen, dein Programm in was weiss ich für eine Sprache zu kommentieren , sobald das Programm z.B. auf Datenträger vorliegt, ist die Sache OK (oder ausgedruckt in Papierform). Und Fallspezifisch/Anlagenspez. ist das Ganze sowieso. 

Gruss: V.


----------



## Drunim (23 Januar 2021)

> Laut einem Urteil des LG Düsseldorf gehört der Quellcode einer Software zur Maschinensteuerung zur Dokumentation, wenn kein Programmpflegevertrag mit dem Hersteller abgeschlossen wurde.
> 
> Ohne den Quellcode kann der Kunde keine Fehler der Software beheben oder eine spätere Anpassungen der Software durchführen.
> 
> ...



Das ist sehr interessant.


----------

